# I'll show you mine if you show me yours...



## Hoyt man (Jan 16, 2006)

Proud husband and father...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 16, 2006)

I cant hang, yours is better looking than mine


----------



## LJay (Jan 16, 2006)

Fine looking bunch. Nice deer and nice Slab.


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 16, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> I cant hang, yours is better looking than mine



Your wife don't read this does she?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice looking family there Jason.


----------



## hunting 101 (Jan 16, 2006)

what lake is that last pic on?  good lookin family.


----------



## kcausey (Jan 16, 2006)

*Here we are...Kip, Megan, Jake, and Ryan*

And the new addition...01-04-06
KIP


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 16, 2006)

Hoyt man said:
			
		

> Proud husband and father...




Jason, your kids are beautiful!!! Handsome future footballl star and your daughter in that cheerleader outfit is just TOO CUTE!!!  Your wife is gorgeous too!!  Good thing you own a few firearms!!!    You're a lucky guy!  


Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 16, 2006)

kcausey said:
			
		

> And the new addition...01-04-06
> KIP





What a great lookin' family!!!! Adorable kids... that baby is just precious!! 


Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## leo (Jan 17, 2006)

*Awesome pics Hoyt man*

beautiful family 

Thanks all for sharing


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jan 17, 2006)

Awesome pictures Jason, I can't believe how big Wyatt & Naomi are getting.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 17, 2006)

You got a great looking bunch heres mine.


----------



## horsecreek (Jan 17, 2006)

DCHUNTER, 

Jims wife probably already knows he cant hang.....


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 17, 2006)

hunting 101 said:
			
		

> what lake is that last pic on?  good lookin family.


the lake is lake Istapoga down in south sentral Fla. my grandparent live on a fishing resort during the winter months. beautiful lake and good fishing to boot.


----------



## ZACK (Jan 17, 2006)

Here is me, my wife and my huntin and fishin buddy Davis.  This pic was taken down at Ormond Beach last July on Vacation.  I am one blessed individual.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 17, 2006)

Good lookin' fams!!
Here's one of me & mom @ Christmas; then me & dad on the dove field in Argentina.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 17, 2006)

Branch, might that be the Tallulah River in your pic?


----------



## Bruz (Jan 18, 2006)

These are my babies....Carli(7) and Cade (2)


----------



## leo (Jan 18, 2006)

*Looks like a bunch*

of beautiful pics, thanks all for sharing your family's


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 18, 2006)

doeslayr said:
			
		

> Branch, might that be the Tallulah River in your pic?


No sir thats about a good mile from Mr Vernons house (by the way the crow flies)


----------



## Gagirl77 (Jan 18, 2006)

Devin is my son and he is 7 and Chaselyn is my daughter..she is 9 going on 20.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice looking folks here......


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 18, 2006)

Beutiful children GAgirl


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 18, 2006)

Purdy kids T.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Jan 18, 2006)

Meet "Possum"...


----------



## Turkeycaller (Jan 18, 2006)

*turkeycaller & family 2005*

My Family


----------



## 3darcher (Jan 18, 2006)

here's mine


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 18, 2006)

My crew.

My baby Katelyn, me, wife Rhonda, stepson Adam and my oldest daughter Tiara.


----------



## leo (Jan 19, 2006)

*Awesome pics*

Thanks all for sharing your beautiful family's 

keep them coming


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 24, 2006)

No ...I didn't have too much egg nog..but I am proud of whats under the tree...


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 24, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:
			
		

> No ...I didn't have too much egg nog..but I am proud of whats under the tree...


whats under the tree a whole jug of egg nogg?  good lookin family's... all of you!


----------



## Dub (Jan 24, 2006)

I have got to pick up a new camera....one of the digital variety.

I do have a few pics of my son, Patrick.  He is six years old.

This pic is him showing off some new moves while we were out riding one day not too long ago.

He really likes basketball....good thing, too.  He is very tall and loads more agile that I am.....takes after his mom, I suppose.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 25, 2006)

Looks like a very active young man...fast around the bases im sure...


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 29, 2006)

Here is whole bunch.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 30, 2006)

You have a handsome quiver full Toridak...


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you Jenkins. You also.


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 15, 2006)

My wife and kids on their first day of kindergarden.


----------



## TriggerHappyJack (Feb 15, 2006)

Here are my three little ones. Garrett (8), Madison (7), and Leila (2).


----------



## TriggerHappyJack (Feb 15, 2006)

I forgot my youngest daughter Chloe, she's an English Mastiff.


----------



## Possum (Feb 15, 2006)

Heres my little girl..... she turned two this month!


----------



## dawglover73 (Feb 15, 2006)

Just changed my avatar... that is me with my little hunting buddy.  He likes to pee out of deer stands and talk as much as possible while hunting.  Yet, he is still my favorite hunting buddy!


----------



## Win270Brown (Feb 15, 2006)

*Here are Mine...*

This is my wife, she is due in May. Here is our son also. Can't wait to be a dad!


----------



## Win270Brown (Feb 15, 2006)

*Our son to be...*

Here's the little guy.


----------



## dawglover73 (Feb 15, 2006)

win270brown...  congratulations.  You are going to love being a dad.  Nothing better.  Once they can talk, and ask you questions about being outside, hunting, heck... anything.  

You will be so amazed at the bond... even more than you think now.  AND, I challenge anyone who has witnessed their own child being born to tell me there is not a higher power.  

Oh, and you will cry like a 9 year old girl scout when he is born.


----------



## Win270Brown (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement dawglover. I really cannot wait to be a dad, to see that little learn about life, and about God, and about everything! I've already cried just thinking about it, I don't know what I'm gonna do when that little feller gets here!


----------



## dawglover73 (Feb 15, 2006)

Interesting comment you make... watching them learn about life.  I am amazed how much about life I have learned just from being a dad... they educate you as much, if not more than you do them.  

Sorry to get this thread off topic, somewhat.  But, I used to think men that deserted their kids had an accountability problem... I now know they have a MENTAL problem... if you can ignore that bond and still be AWOL, man... somethings wrong.  

You will love it, and I can tell you are in the right frame of mind, and ready.  Cute wife, too... you've got it all.


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 15, 2006)

dawglover73 said:
			
		

> But, I used to think men that deserted their kids had an accountability problem... I now know they have a MENTAL problem... if you can ignore that bond and still be AWOL, man... somethings wrong.QUOTE]
> 
> I never could understand that either.


----------



## Win270Brown (Feb 15, 2006)

Amen to that, I don't get it. Thanks for the compliment on the wife, yeah she is incredible! I couldn't make it without her!


----------



## dawglover73 (Feb 15, 2006)

Win270Brown said:
			
		

> I couldn't make it without her!




Yes, that is how baby-making works.  

Just playing... I know what you mean-


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 15, 2006)

*Great pics, ya'll*

Everyone here has much to be thankful for.     

I've enjoyed everyone of the posts/pics.  Thanks & keep em' comin'


----------



## 7401R (Feb 15, 2006)

*Here is my baby...*

He will be 12 on Feb 18 2006 and that is my jacket he is wearing, and he weighs 190lbs. I weighed 145lbs the day I graduated from high school.


----------



## 7401R (Feb 15, 2006)

*This is my daughter...*

I have forgotten what she looks like since the dirtbike came along. She is eleven also.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Feb 17, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> I have forgotten what she looks like since the dirtbike came along. She is eleven also.



Great picture...looks like she's ready to keep up with her daddy


----------



## Woody52 (Feb 20, 2006)

My wife (with her sister in background) and the second pic is of me and our baby girl!


----------

